# Am i the only one on TC that like LIVE SKULL from n.y.c NY noise-rockers legends



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have all there album but i preffered the first eponymeous E.P 4 tracks and there deebut Bringning home the baitt, cult released acid-punk meet noise-rock whit a gothic edge (dark, bleek, pessimistic).

Commons guys please comment, if you dont remenber this band you live in new york your over 40 give me a break, seen em live , they shredded.

But after bringning home the bait album the other one cloud one is kinda drab whit exception of fews tracks, mid period 1987 release called Dusted his another classic please grab this one, there is a good live called dont get any on you, and there lastt opus is more in a hardcore veins at time i like it less

Positraction album and thee 4 track e.p snuffer... what are your cues on them, good atonal noise-punk band or forgettable?

I like em?

:tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The only one who likes them? Probably.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm checking them out, they sound pretty cool. In the middle of punk, industrial, bluesish? and the avant garde?  nice combination.

Btw Depro, I know how you like your extreme stuff too, I've got a few cool extreme metal, noise rock and post-punk recommendations. There's some really loud Japanese bands that you may also like, I do :cheers:


----------

